# Canberra and the rest of the ACT



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

I know it's a long shot, but is anyone on here living in the ACT?


----------



## rusty365 (Mar 15, 2009)

I do. Tough place for people with SA.


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey! I'm now living in Canberra! Any meetups ever? Long shot, but thought I'd ask!


----------

